# Neve - Monte de Santa Isabel e Pedra Bela



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2014 às 16:41)

Boas

Aqui ficam alguns registos do Gerês

















Para ver as restantes fotos não deixem de passar no nosso facebook

Abraços


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

Boas fotos, Rebelo!

Mas porque nos conhecemos e te estimo, deixa-me fazer um reparo...!

Então nesta que é a nossa casa colocas apenas 3 fotografias... e mandas o pessoal ir ao facebook ver o resto??? QUEM É O FACEBOOK???

Na próxima ocasião, se fazes o favor, pões 2 ou 3 fotos no facebook e diz às pessoas que, se quiserem ver o resto, passem pelo meteoPT! 

Um abraço brigantino!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2014 às 02:27)

Boas

foi o momento e peço desculpa a todos, todos sabem,  como amo aquilo que faço há tantos anos. 

Todos lutamos por uma causa, a nossa!

Mas em conjunto lutamos pela mesma paixão.

Disse no face, porque o tempo e o servidor é limitado para por tudo o que registamos no nosso site, se não era lá.

Vamos voltar é a fazer mais um encontro. Já se faz tarde.

Ps. Sábado a noite sic, jornal da noite, vamos ter uma reportagem, de caçadores de tempestades.

Abraço


----------

